# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  الحوائط الحاملة Load bearing walls

## دموع الغصون

الحوائط الحاملة Load bearing walls:
قبل ان ابدأ في الكلام عن البناء بالحوائط الحاملة (البناء بدون اعمدة )يجب ان اذكر تصريح للدكتور ممدوح حمزةـ خبير الاسكان والمهندس الاستشاري العالمي ـ ان البناء يمكن ان يتم بدون حديد تسليح ,كما فعل الفراعنه من قبل كما بنو معابدهم التى عاشت الى اليوم . والبناء يمكن ان يصل حتى 5 ادوار .
وهذا النوع من البناء كان يستخدم من قديم الزمان وهو لايلزم مهندس فيمكن للبنا ان يقوم بهذا العمل .
والبناء بالحوائط الحاملة يتم فيه تحميل البلاطة الخرسانية على حوائط سميكه لذلك سميت بحوائط حاملة .

 مميزات هذا النظام:

1-تقليل التكاليف نظراً لأن المواد المستخدمة في هذا النظام رخيصة الثمن نوعا ما ولا تحتاج إلى تقنيات عالية في البناء.

2- سرعة البناء حيث ان البناء يكون بالخرسانه والطوب .

3- ميزة الحوائط المستخدمة هنا تكون عازلة للحرارة.

4- يتميز بمتانة عالية فيستطيع تحمل التغيرات المناخية و الصدمات.

5-ويتميز ايضا بتوزيع الأحمال الإنشائية بإنتظام على طول الحوائط الحاملة.

عيوب هذا النظام:

1- كبر الحجم الفراغي لها, حيث يزيد سمك الحوائط كلما اقتربنا من الأساس لزيادة الأحمال التي يتعرض لها الحائط حيث يبدأ البناء على طوبة ونصف وفي الطابق الاعلى يتم البناء على طوبة والطابق الذي يليه على نصف طوبة .

2- صعوبة التغيير المعماري فيها, حيث يمنع عمل أي تعديل كإزالة حوائط او تعديل تقسيم المبنى من دور إلى دور دون اتخاذ احتياطات شديدة تضمن عدم إنهيار المبنى حيث يرعى توزيع الاحمال جيدا .

3- وجود الفتحات في حوائط هذا النوع من الإنشاء يضعف المبنى(كالابواب والشبابيك ) وبالتالي يجب الإقلال منها وخاصة ماكان عرضه كبيراً, لذلك لا تعمل الشبابيك عريضة ولكن يعمل ارتفاعها عالي نسبياً و عرضها صغير نسبياً.

4- تحد من التشكيلات المطلوبة في الواجهات.

5- محدودية الارتفاع المسموح به حيث اقصى ارتفاع مسموح به هو 5 طوابق .
مقارنه بين استخدام الحوائط الحامله والخرسانه المسلحه :

يتضح مما سبق ان هناك فروق بين البناء بالحوائط الحاملة وبين البناء بالخرسانه المسلحة .

واهم هذه الفروق هو التخلص من الاعمدة ومن حديد التسليح وتجنب مشاكل  حديد التسليح من تشوين وصدآ وجودة وارتفاع في الاسعار . وايضا يتم توفير نسبه من الخرسانة لاتقل عن 20%. اما البناء بالخرسانة المسلحة ناحج جدا بالنسبه للارتفاعات الكبيرة.


     صورة حوائط حاملة بطوب مصمت


 جزء من جدار فيلا مبني بنظام الحوائط الحاملة


صورة لبناء مدرسة بالحوائط الحاملة حيث اكتمل بناء الطابق الارضي قبل السقف

----------


## محمد العزام

يعطيكي العافية دموع على ماقدمتي

----------


## shams spring

*مشكووووووووووورة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
محمد & شمس 
مشكورين على المرور

*

----------

